# clicking noise top cam on hoyt



## 3d4me (Oct 25, 2003)

just started and all be, i cant seem to locate it top wheel just about full draw click click i checked module and string peg and everything seems tight what could it be


----------



## Jdub (Aug 25, 2004)

Trykon? I was getting the same thing, sounded like a "ting" sound right at full draw. Didn't seem to matter how smooth/slow you pulled back. Drove me nuts. Sounded like it was coming from the draw stop peg or around that area but no matter what I couldn't get ride of it.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Maybe the little washer that the cable attaches to on the outside of the limb. They sometimes stick a bit. Maybe just a drop of graphite oil or teflon lub will fix it.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

Are you absolutely certain the clicking noise is coming from the top cam -- or does it just seem like that to you? 

Try wiping your cable guard down with Armor-All or some similar non-oily lubricant. It's very likely that the sound is produced by the cable slide binding and snapping loose at 3/4 draw.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

My wife's darton was doing the same thing. The string wasn't going clean into the groove of the draw stop. it was coming to the edge and popping in right at full draw.


----------



## MartinS (Jun 4, 2005)

My wifes hoyt was doing the same top cam noise. Some dip stick, OK it was me:embara: , had the cams of different lengths.


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

My ProElite was doing the same thing, lubed the washers/guides on the outside of the top limb and it went away.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

i had the same problem with my vipertec ,it's the little blck "wheels" that the bus cable loops are attached to, all you have to do to fix the problem is take them off and LIGHTLY sand them with some xtra fine grit sand paper,you shouldn't use any kind of lubricant as this could cause a build up. good luck


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

sorry, black wheels


----------



## Elanus axillaris (Mar 17, 2006)

*possible solution*

just be sure the top cam is to blame.
My latest Ultratec had a piece of swarf still attached to the bottom cam where I have indicated in the pic. I just flicked it out and cleaned up the edge.


----------



## JetStream (Sep 17, 2005)

My UltraTec and ProElite both have the same problem. When the y-yoke attach bushings get dry they begin to rub against the edge of the limb. The friction causes the clicking noise. The bushings need to be removed and lubricated. Sorry I don't know the proper name of the bushings (it's the short round bushings that fit over the axel on the outside of the limb.) I have to lub them frequently. Hope this helps.


----------

